# Iver truss bridge



## hawker (Oct 9, 2014)

*just love those iver trusses*

Hi anyone here love those iver trusses?7


----------



## Iverider (Oct 9, 2014)

Nope...no one here like that 

Nice one. balloon tired model. Somewhat uncommon!


----------



## hawker (Oct 9, 2014)

I was jw.....thanks kraut ....i love her


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 9, 2014)

*!!!*

This is just getting ridiculous now! I live only about an hour from where Iver Johnsons were made and have NEVER owned one yet almost daily there is a new one posted on here from all across the country!   

Great pick up BTW! A balloon tire truss frame is definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## velo-vecchio (Oct 9, 2014)

*Worst Bike Ever*

I hate those bikes so ugly. That yankeedoodler guy in MA hates them more than me.
Nope nobody likes em.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 9, 2014)

Someone just posted a set of color matched fenders in the Classifieds. Might have a look at them.

Where are you located anyhow?


----------



## hawker (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi, kraut, im from wisconsin, and how do i get to the classifieds, i might want those fenders. Also im interested in a truss fork brace for my this bike. Im looking for crank bearing races for my elgin also, loose bearings 18 of them .250 size, dif than caged bearings.


----------



## hawker (Oct 10, 2014)

here you go kraut 1inch dif in length


----------



## Iverider (Oct 10, 2014)

I was meaning the width more than the length. The length would differ for frame size. The width differs between ballooner and 28" bikes.


----------



## hawker (Oct 10, 2014)

the width is the same as any other ballooner....kraut


----------



## velo-vecchio (Oct 15, 2014)

*Don't take no sour 'kraut'*

I thought it was Mr. Waggen


----------

